# ok heres the pics you all want to see



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the title speeks for its self i guess on this topic,,,, i have no clue in witch order this well come up as but i put a few pics i think 2 pics that i shot the mornig befor i noticed the white spot,,i know my camera sucks but mabe it well give ya a better idea...injoy notice the dot isnt a scrach realy more like a big over sized white head..? i say a small scrap got infected with fungus?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cant really see anyhting with those pics, not clear enough.

looks like fungus


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what if its puss coming out of a new hole that poped up?? wuz puss look like should it be streeming ? i hope that when this white crap goes away there is not gonna be a big hole in the same spot.. but like i said the white sh*t showed up in 7 hours or so


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

are u treating it?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks to me like a hole not a fungus. I had one RB with the bacterial body slime and i cured it with water treatment. But that doesnot llok like the body slime. There is one disese or parasite that causes a hole in the head or something, but i have never encountered it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i noticed today that as the white stuff shrinks there looks to be a few small holes ware the fungus was ,,,i used the right amount of salt yesterday to treat a 75g tank.. it seems to be shrinking slow,,, i also picked up pimafix today um gonna wait a bit cuz um doin massave water changes and adding new salt with the new water ,,,if that dont work um using meds,,,i cant belive the 15 dollers i blew on metro didnt stop the holes from showing up


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

Does the disease look like this?









I've never had this problem but I was treating my fish for Ick with Maracide & that pic was on the back of the med ..
Thought that if you have the same prob as the one in the pic, you can be sure it's parasitic.
Read here.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

man that link is kick ass that should be pined whos with me..? i learned so much...


----------



## igor700 (Jul 15, 2006)

cueball said:


> man that link is kick ass that should be pined whos with me..? i learned so much...


Agreed! Awesome link.


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

cueball said:


> man that link is kick ass that should be pined whos with me..? i learned so much...


thats a great link the pics really help self diagnose. good work.


----------

